# buyer beware of thewheelconnection.com



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

Just in case anyone considered ordering from these guys DONT !! I purchased a 18' wheel and tire package and had 2 blown out bead seals . Obviously, someone doesn't know what they are doing. The first wheel came in with it protruding from the rim and the second blew off at 5 mpg . This is bulls...!!So now here I sit on Memorial Day weekend with no ride. I will say the rims look awesome but 2 blown out bead seals in unexcusable not to mention unsafe as hell. im getting new tires because I cant trust that the other ones arent bad too. And I only drove less than 25 miles.:


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

04goatgirl said:


> Just in case anyone considered ordering from these guys DONT !! I purchased a 18' wheel and tire package and had 2 blown out bead seals . Obviously, someone doesn't know what they are doing. The first wheel came in with it protruding from the rim and the second blew off at 5 mpg . This is bulls...!!So now here I sit on Memorial Day weekend with no ride. I will say the rims look awesome but 2 blown out bead seals in unexcusable not to mention unsafe as hell. im getting new tires because I cant trust that the other ones arent bad too. And I only drove less than 25 miles.:


are they making it right?


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

No they are not!! They wont return phone calls and must have caller id cause everytime i use my phone it rings off the hook but if i use another they pick up and hymn haw me around about it. I want the wheels but want a refund for the tires that i will gladly ship back so they can see the damage that their installer did. i have left about 6 messages with no return replies


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

have you tried filing a complaint with the BBB?


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

I just checked with them and the company has a bad rep but I am going to file a complaint also.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

I agree that is BULL! what ever happined to customer service????????? Thanks for the warning I will spread the word..


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks for helping spread the word. :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm in the market for wheels, thanks for the warning.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Here's a tip many should already know........

When purchasing major items, or expensive items...Use a credit card. If you have problems, you can file a dispute through the credit card company against the company you purchased an item from, in this case wheels, and tires.

You are protected. The company who takes credit cards maintain an account with the credit card company they do business with, and money is in an account so as the credit card company will not be stiffed.

This forces the company to be fair or they risk penalty. 

It's your safe guard against less than honest companies....

Using a credit card to make purchases like this is one of the first recommendations a professional consultant will tell you.*


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *Here's a tip many should already know........
> 
> When purchasing major items, or expensive items...Use a credit card. If you have problems, you can file a dispute through the credit card company against the company you purchased an item from, in this case wheels, and tires.
> 
> ...


Yep! You can have the charge removed from your card with a phone call. Then the ball is back in the court of the jerks who don't want to take your phone call. Personally, I'd dispute the entire charge (wheels & tires) and then stop taking their phone calls for about a month. 

What goes around comes around.


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the info. and I did use a credit card for the purchase. Already made that call and I wont be taking any calls when they come looking for their money. Also they have some other alias names :Absolute wheels.and 1 stop wheel shop. Thanks Again.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

04goatgirl said:


> Also they have some other alias names :Absolute wheels.and 1 stop wheel shop.


I find a high percentage of companies that have multiple names, with multiple websites (one for each name, not just a redirect) are .. marginal in some way. Not all--there are a few decent companies, usually where one company merged with another and they are still maintaining the multiple webfronts. But, I guess I should say, if I find a company with multiple names, and I have not heard a recommendation for them, I will try to research them before buying from them personally. YMMV.


----------



## GTOdean06 (May 21, 2006)

are these the 18 inch wheels and tires from the factory you got from the dealership or 3rd party??


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

They are chrome 18" aftermarket wheels and tires


----------



## Mikes12985 (May 27, 2006)

Thanks for the great info!......if anyone is looking for rims u guys must check out www.wheelsdirectonline.com .........they r great with the ordering process and have great customer service. You cant order the rims withouth talking to an online salesman which I really like so I can get as much info as possible. Mike.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I just found out that two of my new Ronal (chrome) rims are bad. They were on the rear so the vibration was hard to pin point. After having all four (new) tires shaved (trued up) and on car balanced I knew it wasn't a tire problem anymore. Took my car back to my local shop that usually does my on-car wheel balances and when they jacked the rear end up and ran the speed to about 60 mph you could clearly see the vibration. Took the entire wheel off and put it on a computer balance machine to make sure it wasn't my rotors causing the problem. Yep.......it was the rims. When I contacted Gary at Ronal he tried to say it wasn't true but did say he would order two more rims, charge my cc account and when I returned the defective rims and THEY determined they were bad:confused :confused he would credit my account back. I dunno, like I told him, I've got much better things to do with my time than stand around garages all day trying to find out a problem. I've never had good luck with aftermarket rims and even the Sears guy told me he wished they never even sold rims, they've had so many bad ones come back. These Ronal's are made in Germany (so they advertise) so I thought the quality would be top drawer.

JET


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

*Update on thewheelconnection.com*

It's been a month and a half and I still dont have problem resolved with these yoyos. Ive stopped payment on credit card, filed a bbb complaint. and they are still jerking me around. Oh they said they will get me 4 new tires but i have yet to see them. They have been sending a fax for 9 days now!! the only reason I got thru to them is because I sent them a certified letter. if anyone has any ideas on what else to do let me know.:confused


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Quote............. As always, when you order a wheel and tire package, we have installers ready to mount and balance them for you. All wheels come with the manufactuor's warranties. We use state-of-the-art mounting and balancing equipment by licensed technicians. WE fully insure all custom wheel and tire packages. We generally use UPS ground for all of our shipments. We offer one low price that we can deliver becuase of our volume. The Wheel Connection offers you custom rims with the benefits of no tricks, no gimmicks, no hassles, and no haggles… just quality wheels at discount prices. Join the thousands of satisfied customers who shop at The Wheel Connection. We would love to serve you today...........:willy: ..................Really?! I wonder if they sponsor any websites? Threaten to bad mouth the hell out of them on any site they are affiliated with. Hurt their image. Maybe someone here on the forum might live in Tulsa and could stop by there for you and lean on 'em alittle. Wish you luck Brother! I had great dealings with www.discountedwheelwarehouse.com.


----------

